# Hello from Germany (with broken english)



## Alberta (May 27, 2004)

Hello,

now I'm so courageous to register in an english speaking forum. Schooltime is long ago and seldom there's a chance to speak english nor to write it. I beg your pardon for all my mistakes/incorrective writing and I hope it's possible to understand...

Me (that's Alberta) and my cats (two wonderful tomcats) live in the north of Germany in Bremen, about 100km from Hamburg.
Caballito is an charming, black, 2 years old tomcat. His name he earned because of behaviour like a little spanish horse.
Matou, his little companion, is about one year and a blue cat. He is an handsome mixture of housecat(?) and one of these blue species, but I don't know which one.

Now I will rummage in all these english (  ) textes and try to understand and to learn.

Alberta


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

I could understand you perfectly, welcome to the forum! Im looking forward to seeing pics of your pretty boys!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

**Waves**

Hi Alberta!

I will try to say something to you auf Deutsch. It has been awhile since German class in College, so do bear with my really bad German! 

Willkommen! Ihr Englisch ist sehr gut und ich verstehe Sie. Hoffnung, Fotos Ihrer Katzen zu sehen! 

*Hugs*


----------



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

I think you speak English well... you use bigger words than I do and I AM English :lol: 

Welcome!


----------



## Alberta (May 27, 2004)

Thank you for the friendly welcome and also in german language!  
So I proudly present these two gentlemen:








*Caballito the cardboard fan*








*Matou the cat with the guinea-pig voice.*


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Willkommen!

Being a "foreginer" as well, I welcome anyone that also can blame their spelling mistakes on their origin. But I couldn't detect any errors in your written english, so you've had a great teacher. And praciting english in a great forum like this is the best way to master it even better.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

You have a very interesting name - I like it. There's a Canadian province with the same name which is why I had never thought of it as a surname.

Very handsome cats too.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Your cats are very pretty.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Alberta and welcome to the Cat Forum! I thought your message was very plain and clear. I wish I could communicate in a second language. Your kitties are cute!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## 19110 (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Alberta,

so we're meeting here, too :wink: - and it's high time for me to say my "meows" here, too. 

See you around here,


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. The 2 kitties are very cute :wink:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome! What nice pics of such pretty kitties! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Alberta. Welcome! You are wise to have joined an English "speaking" forum. Your cats are beautiful. I wish I could speak to you in German, but the only thing I can do in German is sing! Enjoy the forums, and share your stories with us.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome! The only German I know are curse words, so I won't even go there! LOL


----------



## Alberta (May 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> I wish I could speak to you in German, but the only thing I can do in German is sing!


 You're a music teacher, great! I really enjoy music and times ago I learned to play the piano, a wonderful musical instrument.



kristi said:


> The only German I know are curse words, so I won't even go there!


 :lol: Yes, amazing these are the first words one learn in a foreign language. :lol:


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

What beautiful cats you have, look forward to hearing more about them.


----------

